#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-21
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> hello dpm! (and everyone else) I have a question for you ;)
<dpm> good morning andrejz, sure :)
<andrejz> i have a question about the new imports from upstream
<andrejz> more specifically gnome. how often is it done?
<andrejz> i have finished translating gcalctool in gnome and uploaded it to damn lies about a week ago
<andrejz> and it still hasn't appeared in launchpad
<andrejz> is this normal=
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> dpm, not sure whether you recieved my question : i have a question about the new imports from upstream
<andrejz> more specifically gnome. how often is it done? 09:31:22
<andrejz> i have finished translating gcalctool in gnome and uploaded it to damn lies about a week ago 09:32:19
<andrejz> and it still hasn't appeared in launchpad 09:32:28
<andrejz> is this normal=
<andrejz> ?
<dpm> sorry andrejz, I received and answered it, but the answer got lost due to irc connection problems on my side
<dpm> <dpm> andrejz, I think they should happen daily, but this also depends on whether the package has already an import branch set up. henninge should be able to tell you the details when he comes around
<andrejz> ok, thx
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-22
<dpm> good morning all!
<andrejz> morning
<RawChid> Hello
<RawChid> Can anybody help me with this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+question/149441
<dpm> hi RawChid, I started having a look at it the other day, but I got sidetracked. Let me do this now...
<dpm> RawChid, ok, answered, feel free to ping me if I can help you in anything
<RawChid> Great :)
<RawChid> ic
<dpm> RawChid, and great work btw! I find it awesome when people create translation tools
<RawChid> Thnx :)
<RawChid> As a developer I couldn't stand our workflow anymore, so I automated some intesive tasks :P
<RawChid> Hm, in https://launchpad.net/ul10n-wiki-stats/trunk/+setbranch I try to "Link to a Bazaar branch already on Launchpad", but I can't find my branch. Do you have any idea?
<RawChid> Here is my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/ubuntu-translations/ul10n-wiki-stats
<RawChid> Or do I need to create a new branch... And then push to that one?
<dpm> RawChid, I think I'd create a ~rachidbm/ul10n-wiki-stats/trunk branch (name <trunk> as you like), so that the branches are under the ul10n-wiki-stats project
<dpm> and then you select that one
<RawChid> Oke, I understand now
<dpm> RawChid, remember to announce the project on the ubuntu-translators mailing list, and then I can blog about it to let everyone know. I'm sure many teams will find this useful.
<dpm> And you might find new contributors interested in helping ;)
<RawChid> That would be great :)
<RawChid> I'm changing the code so that it points to the right LP project now
<RawChid> After that, I'll send to the ML
<RawChid> +a mail
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-23
<happyaron> hello, where can I find the strings for logos shown here? http://imagebin.org/144461
<happyaron> got it, `locate *.icon` will give the results
<dpm> good morning all!
<andrejz> morning !
<dpm> heya andrejz, good morning!
<RawChid> Good afternoon :P
<dpm> hey RawChid :)
<dpm> I saw your e-mail on the list, good job :)
<RawChid> Nice
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-24
<dpm> good morning everyone!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-25
<dpm> good morning all
<RawChid> Howdy
<dpm> hey RawChid
<yurchor> Hi! Am I right that Ubuntu is in string freeze now?
<dpm> yurchor, yep: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<yurchor> #725217 was marked as fixed but no change in strings for Edubuntu slideshow. Something went wrong?
<dpm> bug 725217
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 725217 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Typos in Edubuntu 11.04 slideshow (affects: 1) (heat: 136)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725217
<dpm> yurchor, it probably needs an update of the translation template. Would you mind giving developers a heads up by mentioning this in a comment in the bug?
<yurchor> Heh, to be honest, no... Sorry... Just looking, not buying, too many problems with Fedora release. :'(
<dpm> ok, no worries
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-26
<Yaron-Heb> Good Morning guys1
<Yaron-Heb> !
<happyaron> how to find a string from all translations?
<gtriderxc> mission impossible:)
<gtriderxc> first You have to know the package
<gtriderxc> happyaron
<happyaron> gtriderxc: I see. but it's not impossible
<happyaron> gtriderxc: download the source tarball of language packs and just grep...
<gtriderxc> first of all
<gtriderxc> tell me what are U looking 4
<happyaron> I want to find a buggy translation
<happyaron> and grep in that way helped me out.
<gtriderxc> it's not impossible but sometimes it' s like looking 4 a stone in an ocean
<gtriderxc> what is that for a translation
<gtriderxc> i mean which program
<happyaron> well, I just didn't know which one it belonged to, now I find out it is bash
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-27
<artnay> in ubiquity-debconf, will the variable ${RELEASE} be just "ubuntu" (as in maverick) or "ubuntu release number" (as in all previous releases except maverick)?
<gtriderxc> can You give me the whole senstence?
<artnay> gtriderxc: there are 9 strings in ubiquity-debconf which use the variable ${RELEASE}
<gtriderxc> I did them today
<artnay> the problem with Finnish is that one needs to conjugate certain words
<artnay> with maverick, the devs changed this variable from Ubuntu 10.10 to Ubuntu just before RC or so
<gtriderxc> I'm not sure but it should be Ubuntu 11.04
<gtriderxc> the full release neme
<artnay> it has always been Ubuntu <release number>
<artnay> but since Maverick it's only Ubuntu
<gtriderxc> oh
<artnay> and they changed it way too late
<gtriderxc> in Polish there is no coniugation here
<gtriderxc> as usual:)
<gtriderxc> thats also the way I was fighting with ubiquity slideshow
<gtriderxc> fir a few weeks I tryed to find out if I can use &nbsp; direct in a translation to get rid of orphan letters
<gtriderxc> no certain answer
<artnay> well, we could conjugate it like "${RELEASE}a" (Ubuntua) and that would give a proper sentence in Finnish
<gtriderxc> so I put the nbsp; in a string and now I am waiting for the beta release
<artnay> but if the devs change it from Ubuntu to Ubuntu 11.04, the conjugation is plain wrong
<gtriderxc> I think
<gtriderxc> You should ask at the source
<gtriderxc> I mean
<gtriderxc> the fellows that care about the package
<gtriderxc> only they can give You a certain answer
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-19
<kelemengabor> TLE: hi, this new langpack update is certainly for Natty, right? Because the mail subject says Oneiric :)
<TLE> crap
<TLE> crap crap crap
<TLE> kelemengabor: thanks for pointing it out
<kelemengabor> yw :)
<TLE> turns out there was an error (or ommision rather) in my otherwise perfect testing email generating script :|
<kelemengabor> TLE: half the Natty gnome-help does not appear translated, because of this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/langpackup.png
<kelemengabor> bug 794426 strikes again :(
<kelemengabor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/794426
<kelemengabor> does this count as test failed?
<TLE> I'm not sure, that depends on whether it was better before
<kelemengabor> Terminal is full with this:
<kelemengabor> $ yelp ghelp:gnome-help
<kelemengabor> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-help/hu/legal.xml"
<kelemengabor> /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-help/hu/about-this-guide.page:20: element include: XInclude error : could not load /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-help/hu/legal.xml, and no fallback was found
<kelemengabor> well, who knows what it was before? ;)
<TLE> the bug existed before
<TLE> if it wasn't ever fixed, then I guess it is still current
<kelemengabor> it is
<TLE> in any case, put the bug number in a comment for your tests, with a big fat IMPORTANT on it, then I'll let dpm decide when he returns to civilisation
<kelemengabor> just embarrassing... I thought we will have full docs translations at last
<TLE> yes, it is embarrissing
<TLE> and since this is the last planned lang pack cycle for natty, it wont get eny better without a large effort
<kelemengabor> and the wrong links are from the gnome-user-guide package, meaning even if it would be fixed in the toolchain, this would require a new upload
<kelemengabor> TLE: okay, added a notice to the QA page
<kelemengabor> also reinstalled the gnome-user-docs from -updates, it sucks just the same way
<kelemengabor> so no regression here
<kelemengabor> and no "full translation" either :(
<TLE> bummer on the last part
<kelemengabor> yup... and fixing that broken link makes the translations visible
<m4n1sh> kelemengabor: hey
<kelemengabor> hi m4n1sh
<m4n1sh> I merged both of your branches
<m4n1sh> just have a look at the trunk in your free time
<m4n1sh> if you find any more issues
<kelemengabor> great, thanks!
<m4n1sh> will release it day after tomorrow. it would again need a UIFe
<kelemengabor> m4n1sh: okay, managed to pull the branch, I see the problems :(
<m4n1sh> like
<kelemengabor> date formatting strings
<kelemengabor> still not translatable
<m4n1sh> file and line number
<m4n1sh> ?
<kelemengabor> history-widget.vala, 379
<kelemengabor> 346 too
<m4n1sh> var date_string = date.format(_("%d %B %Y"));
<m4n1sh> var date_string = date.format(_("%d %B %Y"));
<m4n1sh> what should it be?
<kelemengabor> umm, they do not look like this for me
<kelemengabor> let me double check...
<m4n1sh> kelemengabor: wait. looks like previous push failed
<kelemengabor> I have revno 103
<kelemengabor> at the top of bzr log
<m4n1sh> kelemengabor: pull
<m4n1sh> pushed all the changes
<kelemengabor> thanks, I no longer see the problems :)
<m4n1sh> thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-20
<dpm> good morning everyone
<TLE> good morning
<dpm> hey TLE
<TLE> hallo
<primes2h> Hi dpm! During ISO testing I find this bug #956797
<primes2h> bug 956797
<jokerdino> launchpad bug 956797
<jokerdino> amithkk: no bot here :(
<primes2h> bug 956797
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-21
<dpm> good morning all
<elky> hi dpm, chasing up about the bot, seems nobody saw the messages from yesterday
<dpm> hi elky, thanks for coming back to me. Yeah, someone told me jpds generally takes care of the bots, and he seems to be on holiday
<elky> he has good timing with his holidays
<elky> always when i try poke him about stuff :P
<elky> dpm, I can get the bot I run for Mahara to join here, and when the ubot* shows up it can just be banned until I stop it joining
<dpm> elky, I'm not sure I could follow the bit about banning ubot, but if that means we can get a bug bot working and the usual logging facility is not affected, that's all we need
<elky> dpm, when the ubotu clone shows up, and maharabot is still here, you'll get 2 answers to each bug mention. you'd just need to ban the maharabot so it can't talk
<elky> otherwise the bots will... converse. rather repetitively :)
<dpm> elky, I'm by no means an IRC pro - how can I ban the bot permanently? And which permissions do I need to do it?
<elky> you'd just need to be able to op up and you do seem to be on the access list for that. then you'd just need to type /mode +b maharabot!*@*
<elky> erk, can't get to the vm it's running on, so that was a bad offer, sorry :(
<DJones> bug 2
<DJones> ok, that didn't work
<elky> probably still needs that config
<elky> which will be somewhere in that .conf
<DJones> Yeah, just looking now
<DJones> bug 2
<DJones> bug 1234
<ukbot> Ubuntu bug 1234 in launchpad "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<twobottux> Ubuntu bug 1234 in launchpad "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released]
<ukbot> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released]
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<ukbot> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<DJones> elky? Seems to be alread a bug bot here
<DJones> s/alread/already
<sagaci> bug 101
<elky> well so there is...
<elky> i wonder who owns that
<elky> DJones, well, you learned things today :P
<DJones> jrgifford?
<DJones> That shows up in alternate nicks using /whois & stalker
<DJones> I'll /part ukbot anyway to reduce channel spam
<amithkk> Whoops
<amithkk> Sorry
<amithkk> DJones: Sorry about that
<amithkk> It was not jrgifford
<amithkk> It was on his server
<amithkk> Want me to remove him?
<amithkk> elky: It was my bot
<amithkk> !factoids
<twobottux> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-translators's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DJones> It doesn't bother me, I was just getting one running after hearing it was missing, I would guess elky is the best person to check with
<amithkk> That was a crash
<amithkk> ubuntulog: help
<amithkk> That is not a bot?
<amithkk> :P
<amithkk> anyways
<amithkk> Im out, sorry if I spammed
<jokerdino> dpm, server down :(
<dpm> jokerdino, thanks for the heads up, yeah, I'm fixing it as we speak
<dpm> the server instance got nuked during a maintenance outage and I need to recreate it
<dpm> it might take me a few mins
<jokerdino> oh good to know that you are aware of the problem. thanks
<dpm> yeah, it was unfortunate that it happened while I was away, so I couldn't fix it straight away :/
<jokerdino> i see. i will be happy to see it back again.
<jokerdino> btw, why is the number of messages keep fluctuating?
<jokerdino> does it have to do with the change in priorities of the templates?
<dpm> it's due to UI freeze break exceptions: as more get approved, every now and then they add new messages
<dpm> or also due to bug fixes that make strings translatable that weren't before
<jokerdino> ah, i see. that makes sense.
<dpm> ok, server back online, now I need some minutes more to recover the data from a backup -> http://91.189.93.77/stats/
<jokerdino> we are getting there!
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> jokerdino, ok, stats are back! :)
<dpm> http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise
<jokerdino> i was just looking through them, thanks for your work :)
<dpm> np, I'm glad you find them useful
<dpm> now I can happily call it a day :)
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<jokerdino> have a nice day :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-22
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> let's see if the bugbot is working now...
<dpm> bug 954223
<dpm> nope
<DJones> dpm: One was working yesterday morning - twobottux
<DJones> It was amithkk's bot
<dpm> it seems to be a bit sleepy now :)
<DJones> I can put mine back in the channel if you want, after getting it working yesterday, I took it back out of the channel after realising that one was working
<dpm> DJones, ah, yeah, that'd be cool
<DJones> bug 954223
<ukbot> Ubuntu bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954223
<twobottux> Ubuntu bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954223
<ukbot> Launchpad bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954223
<ukbot> Launchpad bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954223
<DJones> Argh
<DJones> dpm: Can you try again
<dpm> bug 954223
<ukbot> Ubuntu bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954223
<twobottux> Ubuntu bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954223
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ukbot> Launchpad bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ukbot> Launchpad bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954223
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954223
<dpm> it seems both get triggered twice now
<DJones> bug 954223
<DJones> bug #954223
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/bugs/954223
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dpm> ah, that's what triggers it
<DJones> Ubuntu bug 954223
<twobottux> Ubuntu bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954223
<dpm> ah, it seems to be quite picky
<dpm> so I guess kicking out twobottux and letting yours back in would work?
<DJones> Looks like twobottux needs "Ubuntu bug" as the trigger, that seems to be the only difference
<dpm> I'd rather just use the "bug ###" syntax
<dpm> so do you think that'd be possible? I.e. kicking out twobottux and letting ukbot in?
<DJones> I don't mind, whichever works, or maybe one of the recognised/official bots could be brought into the channel now
<dpm> DJones, we'll get there eventually. We can't get the official ones in the channel right now, as the person controlling them seems to be on holiday
<dpm> so could you help us doing that? ^
<DJones> I've just asked the question anyway in one of the other channels, I think there were some changes to the bots yesterday that could mean an official one can be brought in now
<dpm> ah, that'd be awesome
<elky> yay!
<elky> amithkk, you can take twobottux back now, thanks for the loan :)
<Tm_T> two logbots?
<elky> bug bots
<elky> oh, and yes, 2 ubuntulogs
<elky> that's clever...
<dpm> bug 954223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954223 in Ubuntu Translations "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954223
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954223
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 954223 in qt-at-spi "QT at-spi rolenames are not translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DJones> Maybe mute twobottux
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi. do you have any idea why does LP not pick up existing translations in remmina? seb128 fixed the pot generation, but there is only a pot file in the queue: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/remmina/+imports
<dpm> looking...
<dpm> kelemengabor, ok, I've just built the package, and it seems it only generates a po file inside the remmina/po folder, and it ignores remmina-plugins/po.
<dpm> err a *pot file, I meant
<kelemengabor> dpm: sure, I'm already wrinting a comment on the bug about that
<dpm> thanks kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> but where are the po files?
<kelemengabor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/remmina/precise/files/head:/remmina/po/
<kelemengabor> they are here... but not in the queue
<dpm> yeah, there are in the translations tarball I've just built too, along with the template. Maybe because they are imported from the branch? Let's approve the template and find out
<kelemengabor> I have approved it before asking :)
<dpm> :)
<kelemengabor> just for the record, there is no need for two remmina templates, it does not use them, only one
<dpm> ah, strange
<kelemengabor> upstream is buggy
<dpm> yeah, I'm a bit worried that translations are set as open in upstream
<kelemengabor> I just didn't assumed they would include something this buggy, so the problem cannot be with the upstream source... well, it can be :(
<kelemengabor> dpm: hm, maybe then it is not such a big problem if we do not import them :D
<dpm> lol
<dpm> kelemengabor, it seems translations got imported now. Strangely enough, many are not complete in Ubuntu but they are upstream -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/remmina/+pots/remmina
<dpm> perhaps the upstream template was not up to date?
<kelemengabor> dpm: in the sense that it was split in two, and now it contains everything, it wasn't
<dpm> hm, not sure, the untranslated strings in Ubuntu's 'remmina' template are not in upstream's 'remmina-plugins' one
<kelemengabor> yeah, there is some difference, upstream is 220+75 long, ours is 314
<dpm> exactly
<primes2h> Hi dpm! about bug #956797, I followed this instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation/RecipeVerifyingTranslationUploads. It ends up (on a temp dir) with a dir structure of this type: /usr/share/locale/$LOCALE/LC_MESSAGES/, but .mo inside are old (I guess they come from the last time the source package took them  from TP)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956797 in binutils (Ubuntu) "Binutils templates translated but strings are in English" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956797
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 956797 in binutils "Binutils templates translated but strings are in English" [Undecided,New]
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 956797 in binutils "Binutils templates translated but strings are in English" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956797
<dpm> hi primes2h. Yeah, it might be that the PO files which are used to create the .mo files during the build are old. However, that still does not explain why the shipped .mo files in the language packs are not being loaded.
<primes2h> dpm: sure, where should I look for that in your opinion?
<dpm> primes2h, you could use 'strace <program>' to see the open() syscalls. There you can see which .mo files are being opened (or trying to be) whenever the <program> is executed
<dpm> e.g. to see the .mo files the 'man' command is loading:
<dpm> strace man 2>&1 | grep open
<dpm> looking at gold, from binutils, which is mentioned in the bug:
<dpm> strace man 2>&1 | grep open
<dpm> shows that it's not even trying to load an mo file
<primes2h> dpm: here I am, sorry I was at the phone
<primes2h> dpm: yes, tried with grprof and no .mo file opened
<dpm> I'm not familiar with how binutils loads translations, but that seems to me like an upstream bug
<jokerdino> amithkk: time to cull twobottux from this channel, there is ubottu working here :)
<primes2h> dpm: Ok, so I'll open a bug upstream, thanks!
<roadmr> Hello! I've a technical question, hope it's the right place to ask
<roadmr> is it enough for an app to be translated if I add the strings to the .pot file? dpm said I needed to add the source files with the strings to POTFILES.in but due to them using Qt I'm not sure that would work too well :/
<kelemengabor> roadmr: yes, good place to ask!
<kelemengabor> let me start answering it...
<roadmr> kelemengabor: hehe thanks :) so what do you think? is updating the .pot file enough? (I'm doing it via a standalone script that runs at build time)
 * roadmr apologizes for jumping the gun
<kelemengabor> no, please no standalone scripts... they make more trouble in the long term than they solve
<kelemengabor> best would be to list everything translatable in POTFILES.in
<kelemengabor> and during "make dist" time run intltool-update -p to generate a pot file
<kelemengabor> and at package build time run dh_translations
<kelemengabor> this latter is Ubuntu-specific
<kelemengabor> to do this, you need to call dh --with translations in the debian/rules file
<roadmr> kelemengabor: oh ok.. I think our build script (standard setup.py) and debian/rules already have most of this
<kelemengabor> perfect :)
<roadmr> kelemengabor: this is for checkbox (which you probably hate by now) :) we added a new qt-based frontend, and I'm trying to get the strings from the .cpp and .h files into the .pot file
<kelemengabor> a setup.py with a build_i18n rule is all you need
<roadmr> kelemengabor: I was copying the approach used by unity-2d
<roadmr> kelemengabor: all our new strings are in .cpp or .h files, which I'm currently (in the script) extracting by using xgettext with some arcane parameters
<kelemengabor> in many cases... however, there can be corner cases where the auto detection magic of setup.py is not enough, then it is best to keep a POTFILES.in file uptodate
<kelemengabor> unity-2d, so we have arrived!
<roadmr> kelemengabor: basically --qt -c++ --keyword=checkboxTr:1,2t --keyword=checkboxTr:1,2,4t (to extract strings from the checkboxTr functions)
<kelemengabor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/933468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933468 in Ubuntu Translations "Translation template is not generated during the build" [Medium,Triaged]
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 933468 in unity-2d "Translation template is not generated during the build" [High,Confirmed]
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 933468 in unity-2d "Translation template is not generated during the build" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933468
<roadmr> kelemengabor: keeping the .cpp and .h files in the POTFILES.in is not a problem, I just need to tell intltool to extract the strings from calls to checkboxTr
<kelemengabor> oh, there is a way to do that!
<roadmr> kelemengabor: hey, then I'm glad I asked :) adding a task to that bug (or another bug) would have been bad :D
<kelemengabor> basically, you need a Makevars file, like... let me look up an example
<kelemengabor> indeed :)
<roadmr> kelemengabor: awesome, thanks!
<kelemengabor> so, the theory is this: http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html#po_002fMakevars
<kelemengabor> and it looks like this in action: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-power/trunk.2.0/files/head:/po/
<roadmr> oh excellent!
<kelemengabor> the interesting part is the XGETTEXT_OPTIONS variable
<kelemengabor> you can put all the keywords into it, and in theory, the next setup.py build_i18n will detect those
<roadmr> kelemengabor: hmm but if I specify my crazy parameters, will that apply to (and possibly break) extraction of strings from .py files?
<kelemengabor> (but maybe it is better if I double check...)
<kelemengabor> no, they shouldn't until you keep the keywords used in .py files around
<kelemengabor> so to get back to the example, XGETTEXT_OPTIONS = --keyword=_ --keyword=N_ --keyword=g_dngettext:2,3
<kelemengabor> when a gettextize script runs, it creates this Makevars file
<kelemengabor> and it has the default values --keyword=_ --keyword=N_
<kelemengabor> append your own crazyness to the end of this, and you should be good
<roadmr> kelemengabor: oh OK, let's give it a try then
<roadmr> kelemengabor: one more thing, I'd like to test that the string extraction part is working before doing a full package build, how can I simulate what gets run during package build? intltool-update -P?
<kelemengabor> during package build dh_translations -v gets run
<kelemengabor> I mean `dh_translations -v`
<kelemengabor> at least it should :)
<kelemengabor> (oh, I was wrong, it is not python-distutils-extra noticing the Makevars file, but intltool-update. but this should not affect the end result)
<roadmr> oh ok, as long as it's farther down the chain it's OK :)
<kelemengabor> so, is it better?
<roadmr> kelemengabor: I'm still setting up the files to do a test run..
<kelemengabor> ok
 * kelemengabor starts to get sleepy
<roadmr> kelemengabor: hehe sorry :)
<roadmr> .. and then I messed up the location of the source files, ok, fixing..
<roadmr> kelemengabor: I need to go, but I'll keep working on this, thanks so much for all your help!
<roadmr> kelemengabor: maybe I'll pester you tomorrow if I can't get it to work :D
<kelemengabor> you are welcome to do so :)
<roadmr> thanks!
<kelemengabor> note to self: tell roadmr about intltool-update -m
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-23
<dpm> I've just realised that Unity 2D supports RTL languages, that's very cool
<trijntje> Can someone confirm this weird bug for me in rhythmbox
<trijntje> enable the 'lyrics' plugin, right click a song, go to 'Songtext', and check if the accelerators are exposed. (For dutch I see 'Be_werken' and '_Opnieuw zoeken')
<trijntje> Also, when I restart rhythmbox with LANG=EN those two butons are the only strings that still show up in dutch.
<dpm> I still use Banshee, sorry
<kelemengabor> trijntje: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672306
<ubottu> Gnome bug 672306 in Plugins (other) "Lyric plugin: buttons don't use mnemonics" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<twobottux> Gnome bug 672306 in Plugins (other) "Lyric plugin: buttons don't use mnemonics" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<artnay> so, umh, launchpad-client-ui-installer now rdepends on ubuntu-desktop
<artnay> argh
<artnay> landscape-client-ui-installer
<artnay> it's quite visible in gnome-control-center
<artnay> is this dependancy a mistake that will change (and landscape-client-ui-installer won't be installed in default installation)?
<artnay> there's no template for landscape-client-ui-installer on LP (Launchpad does not know where Landscape Client translates its messages.
<artnay> bug 963425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963425 in landscape-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu-desktop depends on landscape-client-ui-install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963425
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 963425 in landscape-client "Ubuntu-desktop depends on landscape-client-ui-install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963425
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 963425 in landscape-client "Ubuntu-desktop depends on landscape-client-ui-install" [Undecided,New]
<artnay> seems like landscape-client's i18n work is still WIP so no wonder there's no template...
<kelemengabor> artnay: I just approved its template, at least there is one :)
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/landscape-client/+imports
<artnay> kelemengabor: uh, oh... well, I hope it's just a mistake in dependencies
<kelemengabor> it isn't, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/961606
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 961606 in ubuntu-meta "[FFE] landscape-client-ui-install package needs to be installed by default on desktop release" [High,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 961606 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[FFE] landscape-client-ui-install package needs to be installed by default on desktop release" [High,Fix released]
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 961606 in ubuntu-meta "[FFE] landscape-client-ui-install package needs to be installed by default on desktop release" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961606
<kelemengabor> and it is already imported :)
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/landscape-client/+pots/landscape-client
<artnay> kelemengabor: also the name "management service" isn't translatable in g-c-c
<artnay> kelemengabor: should the translation origin from landscape-client or g-c-c?
<kelemengabor> I'm looking at the code... I guess it will take a little i18n fixing from my part to make everything translatable
<kelemengabor> from landscape-client
<kelemengabor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/landscape-client/precise/view/head:/applications/landscape-client-settings.desktop
<kelemengabor> I also saw a policy file that is not translatable... and they have a ui directory in the source too
<kelemengabor> I dare not to take a look at it ;)
<artnay> kelemengabor: but there's still time... not plenty but some ;)
<artnay> imo the introduction text should emphasize that the focus is on businesses
<kelemengabor> oh, they have bug #962899 that's nice :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962899 in Landscape Client "Internationalize the settings UI" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962899
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 962899 in landscape-client "Internationalize the settings UI" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962899
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 962899 in landscape-client "Internationalize the settings UI" [Medium,In progress]
<artnay> kelemengabor: is it possible to see the settings UI without subscribing to landscape?
<kelemengabor> no idea, I didn't upgraded my precise system today
<artnay> kelemengabor: do you have bug 935253?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935253 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Dash: some filter items are missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/935253
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 935253 in unity "Unity Dash: some filter items are missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/935253
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 935253 in unity "Unity Dash: some filter items are missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<artnay> that seems to happen in Finnish as well
<kelemengabor> artnay: I think I do
<kelemengabor> but I thought first this a feature :)
<kelemengabor> is*
<artnay> kelemengabor: buggy feature ;) http://imgur.com/a/GZkfB (also, you might recognize the dog!)
<artnay> it probably works only in English ;) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94085136/dash-filter.png
<artnay> I can't find a bug for "Filter results" being in English
<kelemengabor> artnay: nice puli :)
<kelemengabor> yeah, looks like everything has a fixed width, and anything longer will be truncated
<kelemengabor> Filter results is translatable: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/unity/+pots/unity/hu/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=filter
<artnay> kelemengabor: it's actually a komondor. is "filter results" translated in hu or should I file a bug?
<artnay> kelemengabor: yes, it's been translated since, umh, 11.04 or 11.10 - yet it doesn't show up translated
<kelemengabor> hm... that's bad. I'm currently logged into unity-2d, it apperars translated there... at least
<kelemengabor> and the upgrade is running, so I can't check it right now
<artnay> kelemengabor: true, it's translated in 2D (just testing). I'll try to look for the 3D code.
<artnay> and even the size and years are visible in 2D, not in 3D.
<artnay> 2D: http://imgur.com/a/QkgHE
<artnay> kelemengabor: it was probably fixed in unity 5.8, just installed and tested it. translations are visible (even "filters results") but 5.8 also made unity unusable on my setup - the screen flickers like hell
<artnay> can't test anymore since I'll catch an epilepsy or smth
<artnay> and that would be bug 963093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963093 in unity (Ubuntu) "Flickering and corruption on Unity UI elements" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963093
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 963093 in unity "Flickering and corruption on Unity UI elements" [Critical,Confirmed]
<twobottux> Launchpad bug 963093 in unity "Flickering and corruption on Unity UI elements" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963093
#ubuntu-translators 2013-03-19
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> are translations which "need review" looked at by the translations teams regularly?
<dholbach> I just saw that some translations had a large percentage in "needs review" here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/
<kelemengabor> dholbach: hi, I think it depends on the teams. AFAIK, you have to regularly check if a given project has any new suggestions, because there is no RSS feed or e-mail notification system in LP. So if a team does not care about a particular project and the translator who makes suggestions does not notify them, then the suggestions will bitrot there for eternity :(
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> so I best go around and ping folks?
<kelemengabor> yes
<kelemengabor> for example, sending a mail to ubuntu-translators@ can help
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> that's great - happy to do that
#ubuntu-translators 2013-03-20
<scottbomb> Question for anyone here. I am testing the Xubuntu 13.04 ISO. I tested 2 random languages, Armenian and Bangla. I logged out and back in with each and nothing is translated. Does this mean that no one has done the translation or should I file a bug? If it's a bug, against what package do I file it?
<scottbomb> Nevermind
#ubuntu-translators 2013-03-21
<dholbach> hello my friends
<dholbach> can anyone have a look and see if http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-translations is looking all right?
<kelemengabor> dholbach: I think it's fine
<dholbach> anything missing maybe?
<dholbach> any suggested pictogram or picture?
<dholbach> do you think I should mail the list about it or just go with it?
<kelemengabor> one thing
<kelemengabor> Find an app or some messages to translate
<dholbach> it'll live in the new version of http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<dholbach> which will hopefully bring you a gazillion new translators :)
<kelemengabor> here, it would be a good idea to mention that templates are sorted by priority, so strings in templates at the top are more visible
<dholbach> ah!
<dholbach> great point
<kelemengabor> other than that, I don't see anything, but please mail the list just to be sure
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> kelemengabor: köszönöm!
<kelemengabor> I'm currently sitting at a conference booth, so can't pay enough attention :)
<kelemengabor> :)
<kelemengabor> you are welcome
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> have a great time!
<teolemon> I'm trying to remove the extra spaces on the pad
<teolemon> but the whole thing is extra buggy
<teolemon> neeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<teolemon> in 2 minutes
<teolemon> about translations, with the Community Council
<teolemon> https://trello.com/board/translations-team/4f621c87861db54230b9ca39
<teolemon> i started updating the board
#ubuntu-translators 2014-03-18
<ESphynx> hey guys! I had some questions regarding the import/export process
<ESphynx> most importantly whether there was a way to get it working with a different layout?
<dpm> hi ESphynx, afaik, only the standard gettext directory layout is supported
<ESphynx> dpm: I thought the layout was ratehr non standard?
<ESphynx> my layout has:  ide/locale/ide.pot , and then po files in: ide/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/ide.po
<ESphynx> as opposed to ide-zh_CN.po
<ESphynx> but basically I'm looking for the best way to integrate with Launchpad translations without having to do manual copies all the time...
<dpm> ESphynx, the standard gettext layout is:
<dpm> po/$LANGCODE.po
<dpm> which is the one LP follows
<dpm> and the template is in the same directory
<dpm> with ide/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/ide.po you're trying to simulate the path gettext uses for .mo files, not .po files. The .mo files path is created at install time and is not reflected in the source tree
<ESphynx> right, that's how my layout it set up...
<ESphynx> .
<ESphynx> I might end up just adopting the LP layout...
#ubuntu-translators 2016-03-24
<pavlushka> o/ all
#ubuntu-translators 2016-03-26
<pavlushka> Hi every one!!
<pavlushka> how to upload a po file in LP?
